# Oil capacity for 96 Altima...



## 10thAnnHawk (Oct 30, 2004)

Hello all, I am new to the board and I have a 96 Altima as a daily driver and it has been nothing but good to me so far. My fun car is a 2001 10th Anniversary Firehawk which I love. Anyway, what is the oil capacity on the Altima and what weight oil do you guys use? I do not have the manual for the car. Thanks!


----------



## nocoastmusic (Nov 7, 2004)

officially i think its 4.6 quarts

from just draining it usually takes 4 to fill it back up.... sometimes alittle more....

nice to meet you, im new to this forum too... you should also check out nissanclub.com [formally altimas.net]


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Per manual*



10thAnnHawk said:


> Hello all, I am new to the board and I have a 96 Altima as a daily driver and it has been nothing but good to me so far. My fun car is a 2001 10th Anniversary Firehawk which I love. Anyway, what is the oil capacity on the Altima and what weight oil do you guys use? I do not have the manual for the car. Thanks!


Welcome to the Nissanforum! I have been the proud owner of a 1996 Nissan Altima for 8 1/2 years. I am looking at the owners manual and have the following information for you:

Oil Capacity: 4 quarts, if you don't change the filter its 3 3/4 quarts. Don't overfill, not good for you engine. 

Oil type recommendation is SAE 5W-30. This oil is thicker than 30w. Engine is smaller and runs hotter than a 6 or 8 cylinder. Be sure to change it every 3 months or 3,000 miles. I do my own and I let it drain for 3 hours. This removes all old oil. 

Fuel tank capacity is 15 7/8 gallons, unleaded gasoline with octane rating of at least 87.

Antifreeze: Ethylene glycol base. Change it yourself to save money. Atleast every 1-2 years, depending on driving.

Don't forget to change you transmission oil, fuel filter, sparkplugs, wiring, rotor, distributor cap, air filter, brakes, pc valve and any other maintenance items. Rotate those tires every 5k miles and align it once a year. Many auto places give you the rotation and tire balance with tire purchase. They also offer a lifetime alignment plan. I've had my plan for 8 years. If you need any other information just let me know. If you need my email or want me to send you copies of certain pages of the manual, let me know.
GL
Eddie


----------

